
Ask HN: Would you be interested in a design sprint course? - raykanani99
I&#x27;m looking at putting together a 5-week hands-on design sprint course.<p>Focuses being:
- Ideation
- Prototyping (proto.io, invision, framerJS)
- Usability studies<p>Is this something that would be useful for you? What concerns would you have?
======
urahara
I would be interested in a quality practical design course. What I'd like to
learn: how to build some simple but cool product from the ground up, with
current best practices and tips. Not interested much in the ideation part.

